# Thinking about a bike for Freeride...



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

Well... I've got the itch to buy another bike. 
My riding style and interest have pushed me towards a bike for Freeride. From a little bit of research my conclusions have brought up the Yeti ASX, Santa Cruz VP Free and Bullit, Foes Fly, Transition Dirt Bag, and the Kona Stinky quite frequently.

My price range is from 3-4k (5k if I really want it)... what would be my options in this range?

I would also like the bike to preferably end up with a Marzocchi 888 fork and Rocco TST shock.


----------



## dh_rider. (Feb 27, 2007)

definently a santa cruz vp free. there actually super manueverable and can be super light as well


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

with that much bank you should just buy a frame and build it up. then you can have your TST and 888 on the exact frame you want.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

yes thats the idea as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

yep that is right, you ahve a ton fo cash to spend compared to most of us


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmm i propose:

VP Free (don't think it's spec'd with the TST, but you can sell whats on it and upgrade)
888WC/RC3
823 to hadley or hope
Avid code or Gustav
saint cranks
Full X.O
LG.1

wow, basically my dreambike.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

dowst said:


> Hmm i propose:
> 
> VP Free (don't think it's spec'd with the TST, but you can sell whats on it and upgrade)
> 888WC/RC3
> ...


I dont think I could build the VP Free for under 4k. 5k is only an I MUST have that particular one. My Yeti ASX build came in just under 4k and thats only a 1299 frame. The build was a modified build kit from Yeti I just swapped out the wheels for Mavic Deemax, 888 ATA 08', and Juicy 7's.

I like that build you have, can you put a full detail spec into it? I'm not familiar with the 823 to hadley or hope, and LG.1.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mudmanner said:


> I dont think I could build the VP Free for under 4k. 5k is only an I MUST have that particular one. My Yeti ASX build came in just under 4k and thats only a 1299 frame. The build was a modified build kit from Yeti I just swapped out the wheels for Mavic Deemax, 888 ATA 08', and Juicy 7's.
> 
> I like that build you have, can you put a full detail spec into it? I'm not familiar with the 823 to hadley or hope, and LG.1.


Would be tough to do my suggested build for under 4k, but then again, it is a dreambuild  Is this going to be your first FR bike?

823 to hadley or hope is referring to the wheelset (Mavic 823 rims laced to either Hope Pro II or Hadley Hubs). An 823 to Hope or Hadley will blow any DeeMax out of the water for around the same price. LG.1 is e.13's latest and greatest (and lightest) chainguide.

What do you mean by a "full detail spec"?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

AS-X, IH 7point are my FR bikes of choice. 

If I didnt have my 7point Id have an AS-x


----------



## Yukon (Jul 17, 2004)

I'd take a look at the 7point for sure.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

dowst said:


> Would be tough to do my suggested build for under 4k, but then again, it is a dreambuild  Is this going to be your first FR bike?
> 
> 823 to hadley or hope is referring to the wheelset (Mavic 823 rims laced to either Hope Pro II or Hadley Hubs). An 823 to Hope or Hadley will blow any DeeMax out of the water for around the same price. LG.1 is e.13's latest and greatest (and lightest) chainguide.
> 
> What do you mean by a "full detail spec"?


haha my dreambuild would be easily over 8k... well thats more of a fantasy build. Yeah its going to be my first FR bike. I ride my Chumba XCL right now which is built burly. 34lbs for an all mountain isnt bad.. Part of why I am spending so much on this bike is because I started wanting a FR/DH bike but then realized theres nowhere around my area to ride such a bike. But work is good and consistent, so why not go for it?

I will definitely consider those wheels. If its better than the DeeMax for the same price then why not go for it.. haha. My Chumba runs the E-type DRS chainguide right now- works great! how much would your dream build come out to?

by full detail spec I meant listing everything that it would have.


----------



## Yukon (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, 

7point frame
Totem Coil 1.5, or 66 ETA depending on how much climbing you want to do
Roco TST R with Ti spring
Mavic 823's laced to industry nines, not sure if you can get the rear in 150x12
Sram X0 Shifters and rear D
Maybe drop the low chain ring, and add a chainguide, thats how mine is.
Avid Codes
Raceface evolve DH cranks
Twenty6 pedals

thats what i can think of now.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*my 7point*



Yukon said:


> Well,
> 
> 7point frame
> Totem Coil 1.5, or 66 ETA depending on how much climbing you want to do
> ...


My dream 7point is alittle different.

7point frame powder coated Matte Black with the 08 sunday type font 
2006 Boxxer Ride
Rocco TST
sram x0 dérailleur/shifter
WTB laser disc dh
saint brakes, hubs, cranks, etc
CB mallets

I wish....


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

I'm building up a Foes Fly them things are sweeeeeeet but they're really $$$$ too. :\


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

knolly v-tach or canfield lucky.. if you're willing to spend the dough on them.. there is no reason not to.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> knolly v-tach or canfield lucky.. if you're willing to spend the dough on them.. there is no reason not to.


haha the reason not to is because I dont get paid THAT much. and having the ferarri of Freeride bikes means price difference is light and day. for the price of one knolly build I could have two ASX builds. LOL

BUT it would be nice to have the V Tach. The welds on that thing is just pure art work. As strange as this sounds, I've found myself hypnotized by just photos of the frame alone. Couldn't imagine what it'd be like in person... probably go into a coma.:eekster:


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a vp free, I bought it used with nice parts for $2800. It's great for freeride. Doesn't pedal the greatest but I like it.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

I have a dirtbag and I love it.. with 3-4k you could build a really nice dirtbag, as you won't be paying an arm and leg for the frame like some of the other bikes you listed.. hell for 3-4k you could build a pretty nice Blindside as well..

My dirtbag build:
Azonic Outlaws(I'll probably do hope pro2's/syncros ds28s for next season)
Roco WC(possibly Ti spring for next season)
Totem 2-step(coil now until they come out w/a fix for the 2-step)
saint cranks
e13 Lg-1
x.9 shifter/rear derailleur
avid codes

I won't bore you with the rest of the specs..


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

I will 2nd that Dirtbag nomination:thumbsup: Great Freeride bike.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Since apparently no one else is going to suggest them,

Rocky Mountain Switch(7" travel) or RMX (8 or 9"). I'm pretty sure you can get a complete Switch for under 4K. 
If you want something a bit less extreme, look at the '06+ RM Slayers. That is going to be my next bike. We really don't have anything around here that requires much more. 

And for the ones who are suggesting the Dirt Bag; what does it have over the Bottlerocket?


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

although Rocky Mountain are GREAT bikes, for some reason I'm just not a big fan of them.

The Dirtbag has great reviews on it as does the Santa Cruz Bullit. Travel wise I'm looking for at least 7'' and wouldn't mind 8.5'', because my Chumba is already 5'' and its my do everything bike (with limits) and only an extra 1-1.5'' isn't worth the extra money to me. 

This may end up being a build from the frame up- I could probably spend more from that point as well but it would take way longer.. so to speak. I may just shell out and get the VP Free or Foes Fly, maybe the Versus Trigger. But the SC VP Free is my first pick right now.:thumbsup:


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

7 point or dirtbag


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

scorpionsf said:


> 7 point or dirtbag


haha I'll consider it. those two seem to be the more "reachable" builds


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mudmanner said:


> although Rocky Mountain are GREAT bikes, for some reason I'm just not a big fan of them.
> 
> The Dirtbag has great reviews on it as does the Santa Cruz Bullit. Travel wise I'm looking for at least 7'' and wouldn't mind 8.5'', because my Chumba is already 5'' and its my do everything bike (with limits) and only an extra 1-1.5'' isn't worth the extra money to me.
> 
> This may end up being a build from the frame up- I could probably spend more from that point as well but it would take way longer.. so to speak. I may just shell out and get the VP Free or Foes Fly, maybe the Versus Trigger. But the SC VP Free is my first pick right now.:thumbsup:


Go for the VP Free. Find a used frame that's in really great shape and then you'll be able to afford the killer build spec. Anyway, you won't be able to buy a new VP Free because Santa Cruz is all solt out for 2007.


----------



## ARIZONAYETI (Aug 25, 2006)

You'll have to rethink the Yeti ASX.......It appears they will no longer be in the 2008 line up....check it out. http://www.yeticycles.com/Bikes/BikesOverview.cfm

There should be some 2007's left, I just picked one up for my son....

Good luck!


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

yes that is correct. But at this point theres just so many great bikes that any one I end up with will more than be able to handle my abuse. Yeti replaced the ASX with the Seven which doesnt look like it would be a freeride bike for some reason. 

Does anyone think the Iron Horse Sunday would be okay to Freeride with?


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

poll added...:thumbsup:


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

7 point for Freeride and more pedalling.

VP for beastliness or if you also use it as a regular DH bike...


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

rmb_mike said:


> Sinc
> 
> And for the ones who are suggesting the Dirt Bag; what does it have over the Bottlerocket?


About an inch and a half more rear travel, and a much more plush ride...


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Suggest adding a Cannondale Perp into the mix...


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

If your gonna knock off two of your own picks for not having 8 or more inches of travel why dont you put down the iron horse sunday and the transition blindside which can build for under 4k without those stupid mavic wheels


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

haha having 8 or more inches was just a reach. I know 7inches is plenty, as long as I can do a 8'-15' drop in the FAR future then I'm happy. I just wanna know its there if I need it. The Sunday doesn't seem like it would be able to pedal uphill well if at all. (guessing)

Let me put it at this then, I would LIKE the ability to do a 8'-15' drop- what bike can do this without any problems. Assuming I dont crash


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

Kevin G said:


> Suggest adding a Cannondale Perp into the mix...


not a big fan of Cannondale, had a problem a while back that made me hate them.:madman:


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

well ill be the lone soldier a vote for what i ride,although ive changed all my parts try n get a stinky primo if your goin kona,with 888 and rocco its what u wanted,its my biest vote,lol.other than that i would lay my vote for the dirtbag. cheers


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

None, 

pick up Turnerbikes' Highline.

nuff said.

but,

Maybe later down the list would I consider the foes fly...warning about the shocks, if you are picky or need it to feel a certain way, 




good luck.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

Versus Trigger... nice bike and also ive got kinda of a hard on.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks guys! I think that any one of these bikes I have in the poll would be great as they all have fantastic reviews. the Dirtbag and 7 point seem to have the most votes right now.

the Turner might end up in my arsenal later down the road. but for now its too pricey for me. 


So what kind of drops would you guys do with a 7'' travel bike safely? I've always wanted to know what progression a certain travel bike would have off of jumps/drops.

Going from a 7'' to 8'', would that increase your capabilities as far as "bigger" drops with an extra inch?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

huffy got some good stuff


----------



## thevish (Apr 11, 2005)

i got the versus Blitz... Plenty of Freeride bike.. the Trigger is too big and more for Dh.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

thevish said:


> i got the versus Blitz... Plenty of Freeride bike.. the Trigger is too big and more for Dh.


what are the highest drops you've done on your blitz?

Anyone know how to edit the poll? I'd like to add the Versus Blitz and Santa Cruz Bullit


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I've had my Dirtbag since January and I love it. Just put an 888 on it last month, and am even more happy with it! For it's drop capability see Metzger's section in Stripped. The second guy in Kranked 6: Progression is on a Dirtbag, too.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

your travel does not determine how big you can drop take a look at the people doing slopestyle on hardtails its all about flow 

so what are you going to do with this bike? 
if your smooth and your landings have good transitions you can get away with 6"
are you going to pedal it around looking for drops I would say go for a 7" bike
if your going for a lift only bike where two foot tall rock drops feel like curbs go 8" 

I personal have a 5" bike for trails and a 9" which is for one purpose only to scream down trails at mach3 with no regards for human life


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

highline


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

A little over a year ago I was in your shoes.
I was considering the Stinky, Perp, 7point, DirtBag and R/M Switch.
I went with the Switch, and fully believe I made the right choice for the terrain I frequent... tight, steep, rocky, technical abusive trails, with a mix of high speed thrown in for good measure.
I don't fly huge... but have little doubt the bike would be dependable doing so.


----------



## thevish (Apr 11, 2005)

Mudmanner said:


> what are the highest drops you've done on your blitz?
> 
> biggest drop? about 7feet, but the tranny was butter smooth.. basiclly what giantsaam Just said..
> i put more pressure on my Air Shock Going up my Steep 6ft Ramp at high speed than i will on any drop i hit with a proper transition.. everytime i Jump i bottom out Every jump and i have the Air shock pumped to the max.. it's held up though and i weigh almost 200pounds.
> ...


----------



## rom66 (Dec 5, 2006)

Definitely test ride a vpfree before you buy one. 

a lot of people love them but check out the reviews on this website. Some people hate them. I tried one and hated the ride. The head angle felt really steep and there was a ton of brake jack. I felt like I was about to launch over the bars on a pretty easy descent. ugh..

anyway, get the new stinky deluxe. that will do you well. check out a cannondale perp as well or the asx i guess although it's a little boring if you ask me.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

You should toss a Turner Highline into your decision pool, I have heard nothing but great things about them.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Love my AS-X!
Even if it keeps breaking my bones. I love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> Love my AS-X!
> Even if it keeps breaking my bones. I love it. :thumbsup:


One of my friends has one and loves it. She had an 888 on it for a long while, just switched to a single crown and lightened it up and loves it even more. It's a good bike for sure (from what I've heard and seen on the trail).


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Mudmanner said:


> yes that is correct. But at this point theres just so many great bikes that any one I end up with will more than be able to handle my abuse. Yeti replaced the ASX with the Seven which doesnt look like it would be a freeride bike for some reason.
> 
> Does anyone think the Iron Horse Sunday would be okay to Freeride with?


the seven didn't replace the as-x, its supposed to fit the mold between the as-x and 575. . . what is supposed to be replacing the as-x is a 7 inch linear rail frame..

right now would be a great time to get an as-x, i bet yeti will be ditching their frames for cheap.. if they haven't already, to make space for the seven frames.

i ride an as-x, and its great, but i'll probably be getting a sunday next season, given that my priorities have turned to more DH, more AM and little to no FR.

SO i say out of your choices, go w/ the as-x .. fun bike.. 100% under rated.. flys on and of the ground.. relatively inexpensive frame.. which gives you more cash in hand for other goodies.. I spent my extra cash on the yeti DJ.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

i sayed verus earlier, but i saw someone posted getting a lucky, i thought about it my buddy has one d coulndt be happier with it, that and that next years line up they arent gonna offer the lucky any more so you might be able to get a nice deal if they have any frames there trying to sell off...


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

does anyone know whats up with the Versus Trigger? It doesnt seem to mentioned a lot by anyone. I've seen maybe 2 or three reviews on it. Anyone have any info?


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

no one has a clue on Versus?


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

The Path has the 7point for a killer deal! But its as the 7.3 which has metiocre parts- anyone know how much a frame only would cost?


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

rscycle.com has a floor model 06 and a 07 7.5 with the 66 .. for a good deal.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

yes I looked at that, I beliebe performance has the same deal going on. The 06' was red right?

Would the 7point be the cross between AM/FR or FR/DH? becuase I am looking for soemthing that would be within the FR/DH range- I would like to try a downhill race or two.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

Any thoughts on the Intense Uzzi?


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

get a Gaint Golry Freeride
here are the specs, i think there pretty good for a 3500 bike

frame	ALUXX SL aluminum, 8.0" Maestro Suspension
fork	Marzocchi 66 RC3 w/onePointfive steereer tube, 180mm
shock	Marzocchi Roco TSR-R, Coil
handlebar	Race Face Evolve DH mid riser, 31.8mm
stem	FSA Gravity onePointfive, 31.8mm
seatpost	Race Face Evolve DH 350x30.9 mm
saddle	

Giant FRO
pedals	NA
shifters	SRAM X.7 trigger
front derailleur	Shimano Saint w/E. Thirteen DRS guide
rear derailleur	SRAM X.9
brakes	Hayes Stroker Trail, 203F/203R
levers	Hayes
cassette	SRAM PG950 11-34T, 9-speed
chain	Shimano HG-73
cranks	Race Face Evolve DH 24/36/RG
BB	Race Face Evolve X Type, external
rims	WTB Speed Disc DH
hubs	Formula DH Thru axle
spokes	DT Competition, 14/15g 
tires	WTB Dissert DH / WTB Prowler MX 26x2.5


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Get a demo 7 or a sx trail or a trek session 10 if you want more travel
the 7 point is nice too pedals really well


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

Check out rscycle.com I just bought a 07' 7point3 for 1799$ killer deal!!. buy a chainguide and a pair of good brakes and your on your way!! hurry up cause deal ends tomorrow!! or if not check out go-ride.com (2200$). later on when you get a feel of the bike and components upgrade to a Fox DHX 5.0 you will end up with a killer rig!!


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

sunday's are a bit too much... check out the post: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=347640 an you will see what I'm talking about. if you want the best look for the 7point7 it's got the best of the best in components. I mean a Totem up front and a dhx 5.0 at the back, avid code brakes and the list goes on? you've got to respect that! that is, of course, if you're willing to spend 5000$. the 08' 7 point looks nice too and so does the jamis dakar BAM 1 (2600$) great components on that!


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

Get the Glory it is such a better deal and the parts are a lot better. I am also will to say it will pedal alot better then any 7point.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*7point*

observe :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Sunday is a pretty dedicated race bike... Not going to be a outstanding freeride bike.

Quality over quantity. I've done 15 footers on a 5 inch travel bike paired with a 140mm fork.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

7 point


----------



## po0ptruck (May 30, 2007)

i say get the 7.3 for a good deal and replace the fork and shock, youll be set. on my 05 i got a dhx and a jr t and its an awesome bike no matter what is in front of it.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

7point or demo7


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

I checked out the 7.3 at the path bike shop, I must say it was a very different feel from what I'm used to. The Kona stinky felt a lot better although pedaling wasnt as nice. One of the guys also brought up the Demo 7.

I did consider a Demo 7, but I havent seen many reviews on it. The Foes Fly still has my attention the most though...

IH seems to be the popular bike here, so far I have gotten some great suggestions. Of all the bikes, the 7 point looks to be the most pedal friendly.


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

if your looking for quality you can build up check out turners there frames are a nice starting point for quality, check out the highline.


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

AS-X, love mine and reasonable priced too,


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

gil_caz said:


> if your looking for quality you can build up check out turners there frames are a nice starting point for quality, check out the highline.


The Highline is a really nice frame, although price wise its pushing a little beyond what I am willing to spend. So far the 7point seems to have the most votes, although riding one in a parking lot I was not impressed at all. A Kona stinky actually had more of my attention

although I believe it would all change on a trail as the IH would do better if my calculations serve me right. But I have become opinionated about Iron Horse for some reason...


----------



## *Icarus* (Apr 6, 2006)

Check out the Trek session 77/7 I love it!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm still going to say VP Free


----------



## Zeroshotix (Oct 18, 2007)

Dirtbag got my vote


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

dowst said:


> I'm still going to say VP Free


I actually rode an Intense Uzzi in a parking and I must say its a different feel- although I am very curious how a VPP would feel in a rockgarden.

how does the Uzzi compare to the VP Free?


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

Zeroshotix said:


> Dirtbag got my vote


What a shame, my LBS stopped carrying Transition...:madman:


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

BAM! End of thread








But seriously, I've been diggin the Bag for awhile. Highline is amazing too!


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

combatkimura said:


> BAM! End of thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is one strange looking bike....

Looks like the Dirtbag got top votes so far! :thumbsup: does anyone do any light downhill with them?


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

The 2007 7point3's just dropped 200$ more. They are now 1599$ at rscycle.com


----------

